# Guess ad with Adriana Lima e/s suggestions?



## Pamele (Mar 21, 2014)

Hey guys!
  Any idea what eyeshadows look like the ones Adriana & Megan Ewing have on in these Guess ads?

Megan-Ewing-guess-442279_641_878.jpg
















  Those are pretty much the best quality pics I got, 
  please, please, please suggest any similar shades, I truly love their e/s look in this one
  and always wanted to recreate it with the most similar shades possible,
  thanks for checking out

  (I'll try find more pics as well, sorry if it ain't the best place to ask, but I'm new and totally clueless )


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Mar 23, 2014)

Some Cold brown with shimmer??? Make up Stores eyedust in Umber seems like a similar shade.


----------



## Pamele (Mar 23, 2014)

Aww, thank You so much! I was thinking loads trying to figure out the most similar shade to this possible, 
  I thought about MAC Mulch and UD Snakebite but still they don't look quite much like this one so again thank you soo much! 

  And btw I love Make Up Store and their Studio Foundation, kinda sucks because I have buy it online, but I'll check out that eye dust for sure!


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Mar 24, 2014)

Hurry up then, because it is a LE for this spring.


----------

